# One modest assignment take up the whole night?



## masile (Jan 9, 2010)

I think my issue with self-confidence has made it unbearable in terms of managing time and getting things done quickly. I always feel like when the work is done, I'm overestimating the quality of my efforts and that there is much more to be done/ there are key aspects to the assignment that I've completely neglected. I double-check, then triple-check, then check again until I want to blow my head off with a pistol. It could be a mild form of OCD, I'm not sure- I never looked into that. 

My Econ problem set should have only taken about an hour, but it took up my entire 5-hour study period tonight. I have reading to do that 4 hours would have helped A LOT. Massive urge to whip myself and pretty much induce physical pain to myself for no reason other than cathartic purposes. Anyone else feel this way, or should I get some help with this?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm the same. I have to have things done perfectly so something that would take someone 15 minutes might take me an hour. I'd end up with work piling up and then having to do that all half-heartedly to get it done on time.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I re-read things many times over and re-write anything I do by hand (even if it means I'll run out of time). I overwhelm myself with ideas about the things I think I need to do to prepare before I allow myself to even start trying to write.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm the same way. It takes me forever to complete assignments because I agonize over every single word. This method brings in the good grades, but it drives me crazy.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

It's really funny - I'll either do this, do my assignment like five times ensuring it's completely accurate and _perfect_. Or I'll throw it together ten minutes before class, when the need to complete it overrides any perfectionism. So the quality of my homework really skips around.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Yes, I think reading takes me longer than others. I recently convinced myself that this is ok. Since, I know it takes me longer to read something the only solution for myself is to start early.


----------



## soulsins (May 14, 2008)

Amazing, I just started back up and I do the same thing. I will look at an assignment and say oh that's 20 minutes of work 2 hours later Im still there. I just feel better knowing its not just me.


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

I think i have the same problem. Does spending 5 hours to write 2 pages of sourced information normal?


2.5 hours per page?? I was talking to my classmate and how he had to write tons of essays of many pages in university. He claims he would finish an essay in one night. WTF.


----------



## Matomato (Jan 21, 2010)

StarryMessenger said:


> I'm very slow at comprehending information. During lectures, there is no chance of me grasping any concepts the lecturers taught. I had to go home and read through the lecture notes to understand what was taught before I could attempt the tutorial questions.
> 
> It's the same thing with conversations. My mind just doesn't seem to be able to digest what is being said (lectures) and come up with answers or remarks (tutorials) on the spot. Maybe if I could have time preparing for conversations I wouldn't fare so badly.


Same.

In fact I've gotten worse, I used to be able to pick up things rather quickly, but they'd vanish pretty quickly as well...usually I managed to keep it crammed in my lil brain until finals, but barely! Now, I honestly can't seem to keep anything straight, everything (lectures, conversations, days of the week) are swirling around in my head. Sooo is it normal for a 22 year old to be experiencing dementia? : /



lazy said:


> I think i have the same problem. Does spending 5 hours to write 2 pages of sourced information normal?
> 
> 2.5 hours per page?? I was talking to my classmate and how he had to write tons of essays of many pages in university. He claims he would finish an essay in one night. WTF.


Oh man, is it sad that I envy your work pace at this point? :X During the quarter I withdrew from, I had 3 pg. essays due weekly in one class. Three...pages. Somehow it was taking me around 10 hours...not including the multiple hours it took me to get through hundreds of pages of reading (political theory, bleh). No joke. It was absolutely pathetic. I'd sit on campus for hours staring at my laptop and going insane, I honestly couldn't remember a thing I had read, nor could I compose a coherent sentence. I had to google MLA formats, & some pretty basic grammar, despite having essay-intensive courses for three years prior (& doing well). I honestly thought I was going insane. Needless to say...dropped that minor....and, er, school for the time being.


----------



## Matomato (Jan 21, 2010)

Now, I honestly can't seem to keep anything straight, *everything* (lectures, conversations, days of the week)* are *swirling around in my head. Sooo is it normal for a 22 year old to be experiencing dementia? : /

wow. proved my point


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

Matomato said:


> Oh man, is it sad that I envy your work pace at this point? :X During the quarter I withdrew from, I had 3 pg. essays due weekly in one class. Three...pages. Somehow it was taking me around 10 hours...not including the multiple hours it took me to get through hundreds of pages of reading (political theory, bleh). No joke. It was absolutely pathetic. I'd sit on campus for hours staring at my laptop and going insane, I honestly couldn't remember a thing I had read, nor could I compose a coherent sentence. I had to google MLA formats, & some pretty basic grammar, despite having essay-intensive courses for three years prior (& doing well). I honestly thought I was going insane. Needless to say...dropped that minor....and, er, school for the time being.


I forgot to mention this is only at the grade 12 level. I'm a returning student... What font size did you use to write the essays?



> hundreds of pages of reading


 lol. I've never been to university, but for me, even if I had to read a couple of pages (mind you at a high school level only), and then having to write some sort of response essay, it would take me a while already. I don't really talk to anyone in class, so I wouldn't know how they are doing. One thing I've observed though, these people blurb out answers throughout the class. *THEY PROCESS ON THE AGO*. Instantly. Wow. I'm just sitting there struggling to multitask. This idea of copying what the teacher is writing and catching up with the ideas she is speaking.... is beyond me. :afr

Could it be a fear of failure? Has anyone ever gotten a buzz while doing homework? I experimented with something weird like that. I just did the work, like I just wrote and processed on the go... Because I wasn't afraid of failing, I actually got more work done while buzzed. This was a one time thing though. I tried it again, I just felt lazy and sleepy. I guess its good in a way, cause now I know there would be no point in abusing alcohol to get work done. 

Arghh, wtf.


----------



## Matomato (Jan 21, 2010)

lazy said:


> I forgot to mention this is only at the grade 12 level. I'm a returning student... What font size did you use to write the essays?
> 
> lol. I've never been to university, but for me, even if I had to read a couple of pages (mind you at a high school level only), and then having to write some sort of response essay, it would take me a while already. I don't really talk to anyone in class, so I wouldn't know how they are doing. One thing I've observed though, these people blurb out answers throughout the class. *THEY PROCESS ON THE AGO*. Instantly. Wow. I'm just sitting there struggling to multitask. This idea of copying what the teacher is writing and catching up with the ideas she is speaking.... is beyond me. :afr
> 
> ...


12 pt. A couple of times I was so desperate, however, I made all the punctuation larger. :X Yeah, I know, I'm not 16 haha, whoops. I think my TA may have noticed but let it slide, mainly because I was in a constant state of turmoil & usually on the brink of tears. I've also turned in 2 or 3 pg papers a page short. The feedback I received was pretty hilarious.

Yeah I'm always scrambling to process and take down what's being said. Sometimes I rely just repeating it in my head and writing it down verbatim, though I realize that's a horrible way to take notes...but I think it's because I don't actually catch the meaning right away so I just have to remember a string of words. I don't know if that makes sense.

As far as it being a fear of failure goes---yeah I can see it being something like that. I know I can be a perfectionist at times (very odd, it's in bursts...either I do it perfect or I do it horribly)...so I can get hung up in minute details, even missing the main point. But, I also think I process things a little...differently than most people. I don't know, not necessarily that I'm 'slower' (though that could definitely be it), but I've had tons of people borrow my notes, or ask me to explain something, only to look really perplexed. One of my friends told me that I'm strange, because it all makes sense to me, but to her it's nonsensical...but then I can process it in an essay and get a really good grade.
[Er, I guess I like to pretend like I'm one of those absentminded but brilliant people, buuuuut I know I'm a scatterbrained, mediocre student, I've come to terms with it I guess  ]

I've definitely done the whole buzzed homework thing. I used to drink quite a bit of wine every night while doing my work...I reasoned it relaxed me & took the edge of enough so I wasn't wasting hours with my usual unnecessary note-taking/etc, and helped my sleeping issues. For awhile it worked quite well, and my fellow wino friend who had studied behavioral sciences & nutrition reassured me that wine actually taps into your 'brain's rewards system.' Well, I managed to overdo that...drinking hard A at night to 'complete' assignments & sleep probably isn't normal. Learned that the hard way. So...be careful if you have little self control like me


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Try some green tea with ginseng in it. It helps me with concentration. Also, exercising is great.


----------



## person987 (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm the same way. I'll check and edit each piece of homework at least 3 times. If it's a long essay then I'm going to go over every word, comma and point of presentation repeatedly until it's time to hand it in, and I always feel like there's something fundamentally wrong with it.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

lazy said:


> I think i have the same problem. Does spending 5 hours to write 2 pages of sourced information normal?


This sounds like me. Its tough to find the right source or right sentence to work into your paper. Dont worry. I cant write a paper in one night either.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Yes I completely understand, with my SA and high standards i demand from myself means im almost a perfectionist. Before i start a project (even small assignment), i have to read up on tiny details, ensure I know everything about the assignment, preparation of how i will format it, then the 3 or 4 drafts i do, then triple check everything! No wonder i never have time for anything else! I also have poor time mgmt in exams, which is my downfall, as I know what to write, but I end up thoroughly covering every aspect!!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

350 words are currently taking up my whole night.


----------

